# Order early for Christmas!



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

If you (or a loved one :wink: ) would like any TTOC goodies for Christmas then please get your orders in soon.

For merchandise (apart from keyrings) payment needs to clear by 30th November although if we have the item in stock we will be able to send later orders out - contact us directly to find out what we have.

For keyrings we state 6 weeks delivery and therefore cannot guarentee delivery before Christmas, but you might be lucky.

For memberships we will need your payment to be cleared by 10th December - we can send as a gift if you note this in the order comments.

Any questions let us know.

Lou , Rob and Terri


----------

